# Funny Cat Pics 9



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 8*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 8*


----------



## Andy

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 8*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 8*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 8*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 8*


----------



## bloodwood

*Hairy Hygene*


<- Just for Turtle...


Like these guys, my own cat regularly hops onto the bathroom counter and gnaws on our toothbrushes. Seems to be a thing to do.


----------



## MHealthJo

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 8*

Haha!Wow! My cats do some weird things but that isn't one of them. Hehe!


----------



## Cat Dancer

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 8*

I can only hope my cats don't do that. mg:


----------



## Mari

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 8*

My cat loved to brush her teeth but unfortunately I never thought to take a picture. I actually thought it was normal


----------



## MHealthJo

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 8*

Hahaha Mari!!


----------



## Banned

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 8*

What an awesome pigture!  I won't lie either - I had to throw out one toothbrush already that Jillian claimed as her own.


----------



## bloodwood

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 8*

I have always kind of figured it was something about the sensation of the bristles for them. I got mine his own toothbrush and put chicken toothpaste on it (made for cats) but he keeps coming back to ours. 
Maybe they like the minty freshness, and the confidence it gives them!


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 8*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 8*


----------



## Cat Dancer

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 8*

I think my cats would say that to me A LOT. Of course I blame them if they get stepped on.


----------



## rdw

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 8*

Our cats and dogs have this down to a fine art.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 8*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 8*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 8*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 8*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 8*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Takeout*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 8*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 8*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 8*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 8*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 8*


----------



## Cat Dancer

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 8*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 8*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 8*


----------



## Cat Dancer

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 8*

I want a new kitten. I don't think my older cats would like that though.

---------- Post Merged at 09:02 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 08:57 PM ----------

I wish I was rich and I could take in all the abandoned cats and maybe dogs and give them a good home.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 8*


----------



## gooblax

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 8*

I actually have a few cardboard boxes... I might try that and see if I can catch a new friend :cat3:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 8*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 8*


----------



## Andy

*Re: Funny Cat Pics 8*


----------



## David Baxter PhD

A Streetcat Named Desire


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Lawyer's Cats


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Cat Dancer

I have something like that and they NEVER use it, but it didn't cost that much. mg:


----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## MHealthJo

Oh!! The little grey one in the pot, with such pretty flowers, has made me go a bit weak at the knees..... *swoon*


----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## GDPR

---------- Post Merged at 11:00 AM ---------- Previous Post was at 10:29 AM ----------

I guess the video isn't 'funny'...but it's really,really cute though.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

I liked it, swiped it, and reposted it on Facebook.


----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## making_art




----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## Meg

Poor frozen kitty!


----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Cat Dancer

Ha ha. Love this.


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## making_art




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Cat Dancer

This happens at my house.


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Cat Dancer

My cats do this ALL THE TIME. mg:


----------



## Banned

---------- Post Merged at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 09:41 PM ----------


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Banned




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Cat Dancer

---------- Post Merged at 11:10 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 10:16 PM ----------


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD

[video=facebook;10200548133719795]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200548133719795&set=vb.1052058797&ty  pe=2&theater#[/MEDIA]


----------



## MHealthJo

Oh dear lord, that was the best. :glee:

The feline reaction to unknown/mysterious objects and entities is the best in the animal kingdom. Dogs are close though.


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Cat Restroom Nightmares


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## MHealthJo

David Baxter said:


>



= My house.


----------



## TrustMate

Getting ready for winter


----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## Cat Dancer




----------



## TrustMate

Sending some cat love to all of you!


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Being supportive...


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Thread split to http://forum.psychlinks.ca/just-for-fun/32440-funny-cat-pics-10-a.html


----------

